# yellow river halloween trip



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Went out after work yesterday. launched outta carpenter park, hit the mouth of pond creek. Fished the point with the channel marker on it, drug up some nice white trout and a few speckled trout (1 or 2 keepers). then went on down to yellow river. had to blow in the mouth of the third river down from yellow due to the low water. set down just inside as it started to get deep and started fishing. and the fun began ! the speckled trout were stacked up in there ! some good uns too. there were striped bass in amongst em (most of them were small) I caught em on a baby bass fluke on a 1/4 oz head, a 1/2 oz. hammered spoon, and top water dog walker. probably could have thrown a shoe string and caught em.The villige idiot could have caught em out there. I didnt keep any, but I prob had two limits of keeper specks in there in a couple of hours. left there and hit one of my favorite dock lights on the way back up to blackwater, pulled a keeper striper and then hooked a big black nasty about 25 to 30 lbs ! he wasnt having any of it though..... he parted my 12 lb test pretty quick once he realized he was hooked. 

Well thats it for now ! tight lines

Basnbud


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

basnbud said:


> Went out after work yesterday. launched outta carpenter park, hit the mouth of pond creek. Fished the point with the channel marker on it, drug up some nice white trout and a few speckled trout (1 or 2 keepers). then went on down to yellow river. had to blow in the mouth of the third river down from yellow due to the low water. set down just inside as it started to get deep and started fishing. and the fun began ! the speckled trout were stacked up in there ! some good uns too. there were striped bass in amongst em (most of them were small) I caught em on a baby bass fluke on a 1/4 oz head, a 1/2 oz. hammered spoon, and top water dog walker. probably could have thrown a shoe string and caught em.The villige idiot could have caught em out there. I didnt keep any, but I prob had two limits of keeper specks in there in a couple of hours. left there and hit one of my favorite dock lights on the way back up to blackwater, pulled a keeper striper and then hooked a big black nasty about 25 to 30 lbs ! he wasnt having any of it though..... he parted my 12 lb test pretty quick once he realized he was hooked.
> 
> Well thats it for now ! tight lines
> 
> Basnbud


sounds like another good yeller trips, but whats a big black nasty?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

big black drum !


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

what did you hook the drum on? they take forever to get in on trout/bass poles. like you said "once he realized he was hooked." LOL


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I hooked him on a baby bass colored fluke on a 1/4 oz. lead head on 12lb test, a 6.6 ft med hvy bass pro shops pro finess rod with a David Fritz signature reel 6.3:1 ratio.
It handles most every other fish I hook up with. Just not that guy ! he took off too quick for me to loosen the drag a lil more and popped the line. oh well thats why they call it fishin instead of catchin !

Basnbud


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been broke off like that too so i always keep my drag set to where it will give a little on a hook set so when that unexpected monster hits he can run. its best to have to tighten the drag in a hurry than it is to back off it in a hurry havent lost a big one yet doing it this way


----------

